# Sunglasses



## kirbyking (Feb 20, 2008)

So i went outside today with my sunglasses and went into the store.
for some reason i felt really good lol
Lights must play a big part


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2011)

Sunglasses are awesome! I wore them the past 3 times I have gone market shopping and they reduce my anxiety by at least 20%! I also wear them when I am outdoors, makes jogging more enjoyable!


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Do either of you notice that your vision is different when using sunglasses? (other than it is darker







)


----------

